# Just Another Day At Pike Island 11-20-05



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Me, GoodDay, his brother, and my girlfriend went to Pike Island. We had a good outcome. My girlfriend got the biggest Sauger (18 inches) out of all of us. It was deffinately a good day. Heres a couple pics one is me and goodday the other one is just me.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i havent fished at pike island yet, i just might have to make a trip down there sometime, i hit cumberland dam today and caught maybe 8 fish in a 4 1/2 hour span
nice fish by the way


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks.. I been wanting to go to Cumberland.. How do you get there?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

the way i go is, i have to go across the bridge at east liverpool and get on the west virginia side, turn right and go thru newell and go past mountainer race track. u will pass a couple of ponds and before u go up a hill there is a pull off spot on the left. i was told there was a bar there once, park there in the lot and u have to cross the street and walk down the tracks to the left and they will lead u to the locks/dam. it is around a 15 min walk down the tracks to the locks/dam.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i just gotta quit showing my fishing holes!!! didn t even call me !!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a nice stringer of fish!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Man, congrats on the fine stringer! Looks like a good fish dinner!


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

how many meals of saugs can ya eat from the river before ya start turning green?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

NOT MANY...LMAO!



Scott


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been eatin' fish out of the river for about 5 yrs now. Sometimes it's only 2, maybe 3 times a month, other times, it's 2-3 times a week! Never a problem. The ol' lady wonders why there's a luminous glow to me at times, I just tell her it's my shower soap. No big deal tho.....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ve been eating w bass,sauger,saugeye and walleye and crappie for six years now and we don t need lights at nite no more!!!!!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Geez husk, it is no wonder why you talk about fishing there. I gotta get there with ya bad


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I was up there mid November, right before it got cold, 27 white bass in an hour on the rocks, everyone else up on the pier limp wristing for sauger. It got dark, switched to a rapala and got a couple more white bass, but the sauger and walleye, that's right, when everyone leaves the walleye like the rapala. Haven't been up since it got cold though, high muddy water isn't the greatest this time of year.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

RIP John Is was an honor to fish with You!!


----------

